# ImageMagick problem convert command with PNG files



## vic1707 (Jun 7, 2019)

Hello everyone,

Here I have some problems with the different packages of ImageMagick (6; 6-nox11; 7 and 7-nox11) and each one of them causes me an error of the type on a FreeNAS 11.1U7 server:


Code:

```
convert: unable to load module '/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-7.0.8/modules-Q16HDRI/coders/png.la': file not found @ error/module.c/OpenModule/1288.
convert: no decode delegate for this image format `PNG' @ error/constitute.c/ReadImage/556.
```


I tried everything, no way to make it work. I managed miraculously once by having done anything in a test jail playing with the installations via pkg or via the commands ports, but wanting to remake a clean jail I never managed to reproduce a jail or convert with PNG works.



Would anyone know how to solve this problem?

Thank you in advance !


----------



## SirDice (Jun 7, 2019)

PC-BSD, FreeNAS, XigmaNAS, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------

